
How to get bought by Google, Facebook - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/business/122114/how-get-bought-google-facebook
======
lzw
What are the open source problems they seem so concerned about?

I'm presuming all startups these days are building on open source. If your
company happens to be an app built on rails, microsft won't buy it?

~~~
kjhughes
They may prefer that parts of your code not be made publicly available. They
may prefer that your code not be encumbered with GPL-like redistribution or
reclassification restrictions.

